# Help getting driftwood to sink



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I never loved my 29 gallon. I was very happy with it since its my first tank, but It was missing something. WHile at the LFS my gf spotted this nice piece of driftwood (we were looking for wood for my 10 gallon.)

So we got it. The guy said it should sink, but i soaked it in the tub for an hour or so any way. Now I got it in my tank and I love it, but problem is it wont sink. I have rocks holding it down but I dont have a permanant solution. Any ideas??


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

So If you could not tell, its Mopani wood. The LFS said it is already "treated" to remove tannin's and "sap" and that it should sink, that's why it was a little on the expensive side. My friend got wood from them not to long ago and had no issues with it.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

At some point it should become waterlogged. Holding down with rock is one method, another is to take a piece of slate, drill a hole, and attach it to the "bottom" side of the wood with a screw, then bury the slate under the substrate. With very large pieces though, this often doesn't work without rocks, as the substrate is not heavy enough to hold it down.

I only use mangrove root/ironwood/malaysian driftwood, whatever you call it; this is very dark brown, almost black. It is heavy even when dry and sinks immediately. It is also not as bad for tannins. And being "hard" it lasts years longer. When wood softens to the point of being squishy, it is rotting and should be removed. I have never yet had a piece of this do that.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea I am used to malaysian as well. They said this is presoaked and powerwashed to remove as much as possible. 
It gives my tank another dimension, as in the fish now go in between the holes in the wood and it looks alot nicer than them
Just swimming left to right. And my loaches have more hiding spots. And since it is so high my bamboo shrimp will Have another place to fan the water from. So, hopefully I made a good decision. 


Hopefully it sinks soon. I just don't want my loaches to knock the Rock off the wood and have it fall onto the substrate. I think I remember you saying you had a fungus problem with this type of wood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Yea I am used to malaysian as well. They said this is presoaked and powerwashed to remove as much as possible.
> It gives my tank another dimension, as in the fish now go in between the holes in the wood and it looks alot nicer than them
> Just swimming left to right. And my loaches have more hiding spots. And since it is so high my bamboo shrimp will Have another place to fan the water from. So, hopefully I made a good decision.
> 
> ...


If it is that African wood, Mopani I think is the name, it is prone to fungus. Not always, but it can be. Keep an eye out for any white fuzz. There are many types of fungus, some are apparently not toxic, but others are deadly.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, I will keep an eye out. I hope it stays down on its own, as I want to remove the rocks and replant it. I also hope the bottom becomes water logged because when I do water changes, the top will be exposed to air, and I dont want that to cause it to float again. Once I reattach my java fern, and figure out some type of moss, I think the tank Will be alot nicer.

By the way I did post this in the plant section, and I'm sure whoever helped me was spot on, but while I got you here, maybe I could pick your brain:lol: Can a moss ball be somehow attached to wood, or do I need something like java moss. I have not found java moss locally, so when I saw the ball I figured I could try something, but after some research I feel like I bought the wrong thing.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Thanks, I will keep an eye out. I hope it stays down on its own, as I want to remove the rocks and replant it. I also hope the bottom becomes water logged because when I do water changes, the top will be exposed to air, and I dont want that to cause it to float again. Once I reattach my java fern, and figure out some type of moss, I think the tank Will be alot nicer.
> 
> By the way I did post this in the plant section, and I'm sure whoever helped me was spot on, but while I got you here, maybe I could pick your brain:lol: Can a moss ball be somehow attached to wood, or do I need something like java moss. I have not found java moss locally, so when I saw the ball I figured I could try something, but after some research I feel like I bought the wrong thing.


I saw that thread but didn't respond as I don't know, having never tried moss balls. I believe they are actually a form of algae, if memory serves me. That plus their nature would suggest not. I would stick with Java Moss on wood, I am having good growth from JM in all my tanks now, even appearing on wood previously bare. Goes in cycles.


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

I've seen a few people post with pictures of Moss balls attached to wood and rock like you wanted. IT grows super super super slow, so you might be better off with Java Moss.

The moss balls are algae, I forget the name of it. I also thought I saw a recent article that they might be getting a classification.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I guess im going to the hardware store tomorrow to try and figure out how to attach this wood to slate, as it is still floating. A rock fell over onto the substrate so I don't want to chance that again. What type of screw is tank safe?


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinking you need eithera stainless steel or brass screw to inhibit/prevent rusting. 

Instead of slate you could also try a plastic (picnic dinner) plate screwed into the bottom covered with gravel. Back in the day, I re-purposed a flat UGF plate for the same purpose.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

If you have a tub, you can set the wood in hot water. It will take on water faster since the heat will cause the wood pores to open up.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

What's wrong with leaving the rocks on top? I'm doing something similiar in one of my tanks.

If you decide to screw slate onto it, look for stainless steel 'surgical screws'.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going to try the tub thing this weekend. Although I may have to attach it to slate because it is a little top heavy. I think it will sink, but not the way I want it to. 

The rocks are ugly, they cover holes that would make good caves for the pleco and loaches, and they were already pushed over, so I'm scared of damaging a fish or the tank. 

I'm really not looking forward to taking this back out of the tank 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Well this was the worst mistake I ever made, after boling it (hot water in the tub) it became super heavy but not enough to fully sink

it does not have a flat enough bottom to attach to slate, but i tried anyway, no luck, slate broke.

Now the tub is a mess, my apt smells. The wood is on the deck, its just gonna dry out tomorrow because its going to be 100 some degrees out.

My tank is destroyed, and im scared I damaged my pleco, I feel horrible.

If i was to pursue this further, could I:

Unplant the tank, move at least the loaches, pleco, shrimp and gourami to a large storage container with a heater and airstone and work then? I may be able to do it but im scared of stressing the fish further.


I know I sound crazy but I dont want to waste this wood I think its perfect for my tank


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well water logging the wood causes it to be heavy, how did you damage your pleco? The smell of boiling wood dissipates fairly quickly, and the tannins come out of the tub easily.

IMO when working on large decor, its always better to remove the fish into a bucket before working on the tank. 5g buckets at home depot are only 2-5 bucks and will help with future maintenance. Also dropping an airstone and doing 50% water changes on the bucket for a couple of days is fine as well. Letting the wood dry will cause you to have to start over again with the water logging process.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats what ill have to do. Ill pull the wood in in the morning before i go to work and soak it in water till Im home. Im going to try and borrow a large tank from a friend so I can mess with positioning it in a tank without disturbing my fish. I think it will work if I buy more slate and find the best way to attach it.

I was careful not to crush anyone with the wood but my pleco was spinning in circles when I was done. He seems fine now though, and looks OK so Ill have to see. I feel so bad


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

What a day. I attached the driftwood to the slate with a stainless steal screw. Emptied the tank other than half the tetra( suckers are fast) and put in the wood. Re planted/ decorated and when I was finising up I went to make a small change and broke the slate so now it's kinda floating again. 

Besides that, I hate it lol. I think it's too big a piece, I liked it in the store and when I first put it in but now I don't. I also lost a rasbora( he was in a bucket with a few tetra and when I went to scope them up he was floating with his guts out of his belly. I wonder if his tetra friends turned on him)

So all in all this was a bad idea. But I don't want to stress the fish further so I will leave it for now. On the plus side, the loaches have alot of spaces to hide now so I see them exploring and playing more often. I'll post a pic tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

So sorry you are having trouble with your tank. Another reason I have been hesitant on adding any large pieces of wood to my 29g. 
For my 15g I have bought the 3 pack of grape driftwood for hermit crab enclosures, boiled them, and let them sit in de-chlorinated hot water in an empty bucket for about 24-48 hours. They usually sink okay after that, the fatter stumpier pieces take longer, but I bury an end in the sand, and by time my fish manage to un-bury it, it sinks and is fine. But with the smaller pieces they look good in my 15g, not quite the effect I truly want, but I am afraid of dealing with the bigger pieces for all the reasons you have. 
I hope you can come up with a great solution, as large pieces of wood look super nice in tanks. Good Luck.


----------

